#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Can someone translate the word 'Dyslexia' for me

## Jesus Jones

I'm trying to help a Thai student who i believe to be dyslexic.  Instead of the Thai teachers trying to help her they just brand her as stupid.  Her Thai and English writing consists of different shapes.

Probably a lost cause but maybe I can try.

Thanks

----------


## gjbkk

ความบกพร่องในการอ่าน
khwaam bohk phraawng nai gaan aan

----------


## Jesus Jones

Thanks

----------


## wandering

Dyslexic people see the world in 3-d as opposed to flat. It means that they are capable of tapping into higher intelligence. It also means that they typically do poorly in a structured learning environment. When a cixelsid I mean dislexic sees a word it spins freely in 3-d space and tehrefroe ti dsoent mttaer waht odrer the lettres are in. 3, M, W, and E all look nearly the same in this 3-D world.

----------


## Jesus Jones

As long as the first and last letters are the same. Yeah yeah we know.

----------


## Norton

> ความบกพร่องในการอ่าน khwaam bohk phraawng nai gaan aan


Ewll node.

----------


## Mr Pot

> Dyslexic people see the world in 3-d as opposed to flat. It means that they are capable of tapping into higher intelligence. It also means that they typically do poorly in a structured learning environment. When a cixelsid I mean dislexic sees a word it spins freely in 3-d space and tehrefroe ti dsoent mttaer waht odrer the lettres are in. 3, M, W, and E all look nearly the same in this 3-D world.


That made me spin out a bit.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Dyslexic people see the world in 3-d as opposed to flat. It means that they are capable of tapping into higher intelligence. It also means that they typically do poorly in a structured learning environment. When a cixelsid I mean dislexic sees a word it spins freely in 3-d space and tehrefroe ti dsoent mttaer waht odrer the lettres are in. 3, M, W, and E all look nearly the same in this 3-D world.


.....try that in Thai.

----------


## miniwalk

อ่านแล้วไม่เข้าใจ  , hard to understand.

----------


## gjbkk

Dyslexia= ดิสเลคเซีย 
                        Dys lex ia



But just don't expect the Thai's to understand it. Most of them have never heard of this world

----------


## notanameleft

> Dyslexia= ดิสเลคเซีย 
> Dys lex ia
> 
> 
> 
> But just don't expect the Thai's to understand it. Most of them have never heard of this world


yeah I'm one of those thais.
I know ความบกพร่องในการอ่าน though.

i was a volunteer in the rural schools in surin, I met so many students that have this problem, not only in reading, but also writing. Everything was up-side-down, some students started writing from the end of the words.

----------


## Jesus Jones

Is this problem recognised in Thailand as the teachers seem to be unaware of it.

----------


## notanameleft

> Is this problem recognised in Thailand as the teachers seem to be unaware of it.


can you read thai?
it's better for me to explain it in thai, even it's worse for you
 :Very Happy:  :nerner:

----------


## who

ดิสเลคเซีย ditL laehkF siiaMpronunciation guideAUAdìtlêeksiaBua Luangdìt′lâyk-sia
[noun, loanword, English]
definition
*[Thai transcription of the foreign loanword, "dyslexia"]*

----------


## pounderbloodlust

It aixelsyd is.

----------


## BugginOut

Sounds better than epilepsy, which is "fainting pig disease".

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Dyslexic people make the best designers. In my class at uni we had three dyslexic guys and they were always top of the class.

----------


## watterinja

> Dyslexic people see the world in 3-d as opposed to flat. It means that they are capable of tapping into higher intelligence. It also means that they typically do poorly in a structured learning environment. When a cixelsid I mean dislexic sees a word it spins freely in 3-d space and tehrefroe ti dsoent mttaer waht odrer the lettres are in. 3, M, W, and E all look nearly the same in this 3-D world.


This is intriguing.




> tehrefroe ti dsoent mttaer waht odrer the lettres are in


Reading that was dead easy - didn't slow down more than 5% on the first pass. Does this mean I'm lysdexic? 

Actually, practically, I often mix up letters when writing - especially as I've got older.

----------


## tjyflhol

I knew a dyslexic who went to a Toga party dressed as a goat.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I went to a dyslexic rave once. Every one was high on 'F'.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Did you hear the joke about the dyslexic guy who walked into a bra?

----------


## mtone9317

My SO for many years was dyslexic. She tried to kill herself twice and did poorly in school...but her memory was phenom...she graduated from nursing school and now makes $80k a year as a nurse in SF. She could remember conversations a year later to the word. Remember, you said you "would take me skiing on my birthday" growing up in Hawaii, she had never been in the snow. I took her to Colorado to go skiing and we came back with a Husky dog.

----------


## tjyflhol

> She could remember conversations a year later to the word. Remember, you said you "would take me skiing on my birthday"


All women can remember empty promises.

----------


## WujouMao

Did you get about the agnostic dyslexic?

he didnt know whether he believed in Dog or not

----------


## Whiteshiva

> She could remember conversations a year later to the word. Remember, you said you "would take me skiing on my birthday"
> 			
> 		
> 
> All women can remember empty promises.


*all* promises! :mid: 

Forget a promise at your own peril :tieme:

----------


## watterinja

ʎɐqǝ uo pɹɐoqʎǝʞ ɐ ʎnq ı ǝɯıʇ﻿ ʇsɐן ǝɥʇ sı sıɥʇ.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Thats quite impressive.

----------


## watterinja

˙˙˙ɹoopʞɐəʇ oʇ əɯoɔləʍ

----------


## Propagator

> ʎɐqǝ uo pɹɐoqʎǝʞ ɐ ʎnq ı ǝɯıʇ﻿ ʇsɐן ǝɥʇ sı sıɥʇ.


Must be an Aussie keyboard

----------

